# Lubing Your Slicer



## 30" Jim (Jan 13, 2018)

I recently bought a Cabela's 8.7 inch commercial slicer. (on sale $139.99)
It seems to work ok. (Much better than my 20 year old 7 inch Rival).
The problem that I do have with it is that the meat drags hard on the blade cover. The drag is from friction not design.
I thought about food grade silicone spray but in other threads, it's use for direct food contact doesn't sound like a good idea.
I was wondering about one of the polymer based auto waxes.
Any thoughts will be appreciated.
Jim


----------



## AllAces (Jan 13, 2018)

Most restaurant supply houses sell food grade lube in small tubes. CRC sells a spray can of food grade lube that may be available at Grainger or Amazon.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 13, 2018)

Do you mean the place where the meat touches before it hits the blade? If so don't push on it so hard, a light touch is all that's needed to get consistent slices.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 13, 2018)

Try a spritz of water, cheap and works wonders on our saws and slicers at the store.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 13, 2018)

Mineral oil


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't own your style slicer, but when I bought my slicer, I bought this food-grade grease for the gears. I've found dozens of other uses for it around the kitchen:

McGlaughlin Oil PETROL-GEL Lubricant, 4 oz.

It is made with "paraffinic base oil" and is approved by the FDA. I don't need much for the slicer and so I think this small tube may be a lifetime supply.

This stuff is thick, like a traditional petroleum-based grease. You can probably also use any sort of vegetable oil, if you just need a little less friction along the slicing guide.


----------



## lamar (Jan 13, 2018)

It sounds like your meat is not cold enough to slice good.

I only use Vaseline to lube the gears in my slicer.   works well and is food grade.  Lots cheaper too.


----------



## 30" Jim (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input.
I am talking about the metal disc that covers the blade. The meat passes the edge of the blade just fine but will drag on the blade cover on the return stroke. If I ease off my pressure too much the piece of meat will turn sideways on me.
I was slicing an eye of round about 3/16 thick.


----------



## lamar (Jan 14, 2018)

I still suspect your meat is not cold enough to slice good.  Try chilling the next attempt down very cold.  I usually put my meat in the freezer for up to an hour just before slicing.  Don't let it freeze, but get very cold.   Makes a big difference.  
good luck


----------



## 30" Jim (Jan 15, 2018)

thanks


----------

